# Whisper the Ragdoll



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a few pic's of my Raggie Whisper . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

what a lovely cat...and awesome blue eyes  
great pictures!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a great looking cat.Amazing eyes.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What a cutie. Which breeder did you get him off? I know one or two of them up there.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful and cute-and i'll bet she does anything but whisper


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,stunning blue eyes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

stunning....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow what a gorgeous Ragdoll...


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow those eyes are stuning such a beautifull ragdoll


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> What a cutie. Which breeder did you get him off? I know one or two of them up there.


I bought her in edinburgh from someone who turned out to be a dubious breeder , my fault as i bought her unregistered and should have known better but hey we live and learn, i wouldnt be without her now. I have 2 other raggies one of which came from catsamorie ragdolls and he is a stunning example of a ragdoll (if i do say so myself! ).


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well unregistered or not he looks a sweetie and he now has a loving home.

I know there are one or two unregistered breeders in and around the Edinburgh area (think there is one in Fife too) - I am part of a (Ragdoll) rehoming group and we have had a couple of cats to rehome which came from them.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Whisper came from a lady who is defo breeding for money, she has litters advertised all the time (i noticed this afterwards!) and she had quite a few queens in her house running with the stud so i expect the poor things dont ever get a break and are bred every time they call. I really should have walked away but Whisp just pulled at my heart strings .


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely ragdoll....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> Whisper came from a lady who is defo breeding for money, she has litters advertised all the time (i noticed this afterwards!) and she had quite a few queens in her house running with the stud so i expect the poor things dont ever get a break and are bred every time they call. I really should have walked away but Whisp just pulled at my heart strings .


Yes but now you've given a baby a nice new home, Alfie came from a similar place.. I only realised when I got there, and he was a bit too thin aswell, but I couldnt of left left him!  Now he's a very spoilt happy baby!


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Such a gorgeous little creature.


----------



## Silver deer (May 7, 2008)

What a cutie!

Colliemerles, the dog in your siggy looks just like mine when she was younger!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous cat shes a real stunner, no wonder you couldnt leave her behind I dont think many could have


----------

